# Free range eggs



## dawncrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys, where can I find the cheapest free range/organic/local eggs in Dubai? Organic markets are quite expensive for me as the price for only 6 eggs is 18> Aed


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ripe Organics has free range eggs. Can't tell you what the cost is but the prices for their produce is usually quite good.

They are found at Time Square mall Saturday markets. They also have a small shop off Al Wasl in Umm Suqiem. Google them.



dawncrow said:


> Guys, where can I find the cheapest free range/organic/local eggs in Dubai? Organic markets are quite expensive for me as the price for only 6 eggs is 18> Aed


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Plenty of free range eggs in waitrose and spinneys. It's the organic eggs which are hard to find.

I am not 100% on the price though


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

All eggs are organic, other than the chocolate ones of course.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

The cheapest ones are at Geant Hypermarket, AED 11.50 for 6 eggs, local free range.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Choithrams have organic free range eggs from France, about 16 Dhs for 6. They're not very fresh though, every pack they currently have on the shelf was packed on 30th March.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Get a mixed box of veg and a tray of eggs delivered from these people each week - Greenheart UAE - Real Organic Food Store in Dubai – Order Online, Home Delivery or Pickup from many locations

Their eggs are delicious.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, the Greenheart eggs are delicious but small.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

QOFE said:


> Yes, the Greenheart eggs are delicious but small.


Eat more of them


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We prefer to eat 1-2 day old local eggs - than 1 month old, expensive, imported "free range" or "organic" eggs.
The only local eggs we really don't like are the Omega 3 ones - we think they feed the hens food that contains fish oils, to boost the Omega 3 content of the eggs. The downside of this is fishy tasting eggs!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just read an article where farmers seem to be using the term "free range" loosely to sell their eggs when in fact they only let their chickens out for short period of time each day. Give me fresh local eggs over month old fake free range any day.


----------



## Lcoolie (Aug 9, 2015)

*Lcoolie*

Hi - You should try buying LOCAL fresh eggs. Many organic ones in the big supermarkets are imported. Dubai government is very strict on what the chickens are fed etc.... local supports the local farmers / businesses. Many imported are not fresh or are of less quality as they just send over their low grade options for us "silly" expats to pay ridiculous prices for. 
Most supermarkets have local fresh eggs eggs, there are several brands. I personally use Jenan


----------

